

Ask HN: how to find angels/early investors in NYC? - throwaway_NYC

I've worked at an early stage startups in Silicon Valley my entire working life, except for my current job which is with a more established "startup" in NYC. I greatly prefer being someone with a say in the technical direction of the company to being just another programmer. Thus, I've been interviewing with a number of early stage companies in New York.<p>After every interview, I've thought something like: "Wow these guys are cool guys, but clueless... This idea isn't even that great, and WTF, is that really a boilerplate Rails app? If these guys got funding for this, I should be able to get funding for one of my ideas, too."<p>So... my question is, who do I talk to in the New York area? Are there guys I can show a demo to and get a YC-sized investment? I know the obvious VCs in the area, and I know who the angels are in the Bay Area, but don't know who the angels are in New York.
======
answerly
I think YC is the best place to get a YC-sized investment. Have you considered
applying? Lots of (most?) YC companies relocate from somewhere else for the
batch. Some stay in the bay area and some move back home afterwards.

There is a YC event in NYC next week, in fact: [http://alexisohanian.com/ask-
y-combinator-anything-yc-qa-ses...](http://alexisohanian.com/ask-y-combinator-
anything-yc-qa-sessions-comi)

